

New Startup Sets Out to Bring Google-Style AI to the Masses - cyphersanctus
http://www.wired.com/2014/12/new-startup-sets-bring-google-style-ai-masses/

======
xixixao
Having examples just executable from the website is invaluable, especially to
excite more people. For fun:

Relatedness of Sentences (beta)

1 - not related at all

5 - an almost perfect paraphrase

Two men are taking a break from a trip on a snowy road

Two men are taking a break from a trip on a road covered by snow 4.05

Two men are taking a break from a trip on a road covered by rocks 4.13

Two men are taking a break from a trip on a road covered by mushrooms 4.23

Two men are taking a break from a trip on a road covered by hobbits 4.27

Plenty of work ahead :)

~~~
31reasons
Several children are playing with the leaves

Several leaves are playing with the children : 4.26

Indeed!

~~~
matheweis
Yea, I also wasn't impressed:

"a few guys are drinking water at the mall" -> "stuff" : 4.22

lol

------
lispm
> “deep learning,” teaching machines to recognize images and understand
> natural language using software that operates a bit like the networks of
> neurons in the human brain.

'understand natural language'?

Very far from it...

> I saw the movie, where the main actor's wife was so angry - but I was having
> a great day

Result 99% negative...

> he was hit hard

> he played a hit single

Relatedness 4.5, from 1-5

------
hashtree
A solid group of talent, welcome to the club. I am interested to see where the
"deep learning" start-ups end up in ten years time with such a wide-array of
problem sets and industries.

------
danvoell
Am I the only person who is worried that AI start-up companies are going to
use AI to insert "deep learning" into every pitch deck possible?

~~~
31reasons
Deep learning has become a buzzword that every CEO on the planet is going to
put in his/her presentations.

e.g

Deep learning will allow us to identify new opportunities and capture more
value from existing markets..blah blah blah.

~~~
rrrx3
is this the sexy re-brand that Machine Learning has been waiting for?

(honest question.. are they the same thing?)

~~~
Houshalter
They are closely related but entirely different approaches. Most machine
learning is relatively simple statistical models. Deep learning means
ridiculously large models. Sometimes they have millions of parameters and
require rooms full of GPUs running for weeks to train. But the capacity means
they can learn far more complicated functions (like machine vision or
language.)

~~~
crazypyro
Machine learning isn't an approach, its an entire discipline. Deep learning is
just a specific category of implementation of a subset (neural nets) of
machine learning.

They aren't entirely different approaches, considering deep learning is a form
of machine learning...

------
tonydiv
Having spoken to Sven a few times, I think they are targeting
industries/applications more specific than their website appears :)

If anything, I would consider this to be a competitor to Context Relevant and
Alchemy API instead of Clarifai.

------
slntdth7
Wait til the machines rise against us

